# The new Crimson drivers from AMD show up as Catalyst 15.8



## scottz63 (Nov 25, 2015)

With GPU-Z 8.6 just to let you know. 

Edit: Win10 x64


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2015)

I already brought this up to W1zz in the review discussion:



manofthem said:


> Got it installed but I can't mess with it yet. Looking forward to fiddling with the new software. GPUz reads it as 15.8



He said:



W1zzard said:


> Found the problem, AMD changed the name of some registry key, this will be fixed in next GPU-Z release



So it's all good


----------



## scottz63 (Nov 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I already brought this up to W1zz in the review discussion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool. Thanks.


----------



## scottz63 (Dec 2, 2015)

Is it coming anytime soon?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Patience is virtue, Wizzard can't be here 24/7 theres stuff to be done in the real world.


----------



## PCGamerDR (Dec 2, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Patience is virtue, Wizzard can't be here 24/7 theres stuff to be done in the real world.



His eagles are slow hehe ....


----------



## cdawall (Dec 2, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Patience is virtue, Wizzard can't be here 24/7 theres stuff to be done in the real world.



Are you sure? I thought he was like santa and could see my while I was sleeping and such.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 2, 2015)

cdawall said:


> Are you sure? I thought he was like santa and could see my while I was sleeping and such.



But he needs his elfs.


----------

